# mGerrit (Gerrit Instance Viewer)



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Recently I've spent a lot of my time writing a developer tool known as mGerrit. This application allows for quick and easy viewing of AOKP, AOSP, Gerrit-Review and CyanogenMod's gerrit instances.

So what is Gerrit? Gerrit is a peer code review website. The website was developed by Google and is actively maintained by them.

Why does my favorite team use peer review? Using this tool (Gerrit) allows project maintainers to easily check submissions for code style and efficiency. Most major Android firmware development teams utilize Gerrit to help with version control and public code submissions.

Why do we need a mobile viewer? Anyone who follows Android development knows that while Gerrit is a useful tool it does not have a useful mobile interface. From your device viewing changes was tedious. Slow loading pages, small text and screens optimized for viewing on a monitor make viewing from mobile devices very difficult. All that has changed now.

What does mGerrit do?

Allows viewing of commits based on their status
--Review means the code is waiting for approval.
--Merged means the code has been approved and is now part of the code base.
--Abandoned means the code was deemed unusable or was not approved.

Easily see all the commits within a single project.
Easily view all commits by a single author (Their submissions or all commits which have the user tagged as a reviewer)
Want to see all commits by a single author to a single project? No problem!
What to share the amazing code someone submitted? No problem mGerrit allows easy sharing to other applications!
Embedded live AOKP Changelog! Just select which nightly version your interested in to see all the commits included in that version!

Clicking on a commit brings up extended information about the commit in review. From here you'll see lots of information including:
Author / owner / committers name and Gravatar avatar
Commit message
Timestamp
Files changed (including lines removed / added counts)
Reviewers (with their Gravatars) and their approvals / disapprovals
Comments made by other users about the commit while in review
Change ID
Need to view the change in a browser? No problem!

Clicking on a changed file will bring up a dialog to show the diff! This is the fastest way to view diffs on your device!!!

And lots of other features!!!

This application is bundled within the AOKP Firmware (ROMControl > About > mGerrit) its free and open source!

The market edition is built from the same code as the embeded version and can be found here: https://play.google....rdvegas.mgerrit

I'd happily entertain any feature suggestions or ideas! Thanks and enjoy!

View attachment 40561
View attachment 40569
View attachment 40553
View attachment 40521
View attachment 40537
View attachment 40545
View attachment 40529
View attachment 40513


----------

